

All your Bayes are belong to us: fun Bayes's Theorem problems. - AllenDowney
http://allendowney.blogspot.com/2011/10/all-your-bayes-are-belong-to-us.html

======
kruhft
This will help flesh out some of the concepts from the last units in the
Stanford AI Class. I really learned I had a deficiency in Statistics after
those videos.

------
tmh88j
The only thing missing from your post is this!
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/18/Bay...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/18/Bayes%27_Theorem_MMB_01.jpg/800px-
Bayes%27_Theorem_MMB_01.jpg)

I must admit, it's been a couple of years since I've glanced at Bayes' theorem
but this was an interesting refresher.

~~~
AllenDowney
Fixed. Thanks!

------
aidenn0
I totally messed up on the Elvis one, I got .16 since I forgot that more than
half of all twins are the same sex!

------
jeremyarussell
Tell me about it, Khan Academy helped a bit there but it's nice seeing this
kind of stuff. Sometimes seeing it written out in text makes things click.

Thanks Allen Downey for the post.

Side note: I can't wait to see how the homework went. Machine Learning is
pretty interesting so far.

